# Browser ohne Spyware



## MCrookieDe (14. Februar 2005)

Mein Rechner auf der Arbeit (den auch andere Kollegen nutzen!)
ist dauernt verseucht mit Spyware.

Mit welchem Browser fängt man sich am wenigsten Spyware ein?

Wie kann die User dazu "zwingen" diesen zu benutzen wenn alle
Administrator Rechte haben? (Win 2000)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## daddz (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Ich sag nur Firefox!  ;-]  Du kannst sie zwingen in dem du einfach den IE entfernst, zumindest die verknüpfung und so!

greetz
daddz


----------



## otherside (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Und alle Programme die das Internet öffnen/aufrufen so einstellen, dass sie den (in diesem Fall) Firefox aufrufen.

MFG


----------



## MCIglo (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Du kannst leider niemanden dazu zwingen, da der IE zu tief ins System eingebaut ist. (Ein Unternehmen, das nichtmal eien relativ sicheren Webbrowser programmieren kann, der sich an Standarts hält) programmiert Betriebssysteme *Kopfschüttel*)
Egal, was du alles machst, es bleiben immer wege, den IE zu verwenden!


----------



## DrSoong (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ab gibts da nich ein Programm namens 2000/XP-Lite, dass den IE komplett aus dem System entfernt? Könnte doch was sein, oder?

OK, man kann den IE natürlich wieder installieren, wenn man aber z.B. Firefox oder Opera drauf hat, werden die Leute die IE nicht mehr vermissen. Man kann nur nicht mehr so funktional das Windows Update benutzen (da man sich aber die Patches aber im Download-Center runter laden kann, dürfte das kein Problem sein).


Der Doc!


----------



## MCIglo (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Das XPLite sagt mir zwar nix, aber ich wette, das auch das den IE hat.
Öffne doch einfach mal deinen Arbeitsplatz und geb in die Adress-Leiste eine URL ein.


----------



## Rena Hermann (14. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Vielleicht sollte man eher die Leute darauf hinweisen, nicht auf alles (doppelt) zu klicken was *.exe, *.pif, *.scr o.ä. heißt und (in den letzteren Fällen) v.a. mit Emails i.d.R. unbekannter Absender ankommt.
Und das ist weniger ein Problem des Browsers oder Email-Clients ... denn wie immer: 90% der Computerprobleme sitzen vor eben jenem. 

Gruß
Rena
... nutzt Mozilla (u.a. auch aus Sicherheitsgründen) - hat aber keine IE-Panik.


----------



## Jukkales (18. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Ich würde Firefox genausoweing nehmen wie IE da es bei Firefox riesen sicherheitlücken giebt(z.b. Fishing). Ich benutze Opera


----------



## MCIglo (18. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

Zum Thema IE vs Mozilla vs FF vs Opera:
http://secunia.com/product/11/
http://secunia.com/product/3691/
http://secunia.com/product/4227/
http://secunia.com/product/761/

Erst schlau machen, dann Sprüche klopfen.
Offene Bugs wurden bei den drei Browsern (Mozilla, FF und Opera) auf maximal "moderately critical" eingestuft.
Dieser IDN-Bug ist nämlich sowohl in Mozilla wie auch in Opera vorhanden.
Somit ist Opera nicht sicherer als der FF. Hat aber z.B. keinen Werbenanner (AFAIK hat den Opera noch).


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2005)

*Re: Browser ohne fucking Spyware*

@Jukkales:
keiner behauptet, das IE der einzige Browser ist der Sicherheitslücken hat, garantiert jeder Browser lässt sich durch ein Exploit killen und jeder der Ahnung vom Programmieren hat weiß das das so ist und unter Garantie bis in alle Ewigkeiten so bleibt, Programmierer sind auch nur Menschen (wenn auch bessere )
Es sit nur so, dass der IE wie bereits erwähnt so tief ins System verwurzelt ist, das man damit jede Menge blödsinn machen kann. Außerdem ist er der weit verbreiteste Browser und somit das sinnvollste Angriffziel. Dazu kommt natürlich, dass die Jungs von Microsoft erstens nicht so die Brains sind und zweitens auch nicht so flink mit ihren Patches, da nur ein kleiner Kreis den Code kennt.

Grundsätzlich ist jeder alternative Browser besser als der IE. Ich persönlich nutze Opera, bei unseren Kunden installiere ich immer Firefox, da er dem IE am meisten ähnelt und alles leicht importieren kann.

Den IE ganz entfernen kannst du nicht, da recht viele Funktionen über ihn laufen, du kannst z.B. unter Crossover Office (Windows Emulator unter Linux) kein Office installieren wenn IE nicht drauf ist. Oder z.B. die komplette Oberfläche von NAV besteht aus Dateien die der IE läd. Du könntest z.B. wenn eine Firewall lokal läuft den Zugriff des IE auf Internet sperren oder musst ihn halt etwas verstecken.

Greetz...
Sinac

Achja, sehr mutig das böse f-Wort im Titel zu benutzen, der nächste Mod der das ließt platzt vor Wut


----------

